# Departed Bremerhaven



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

My car is on the same vessel. Good to know it is on its way. Thanks for the shipping schedule. Can you post the link where you found the shipping schedule?.


----------



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

Oops! Never mind. I got my answer from the previous posts which I failed to read.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

hawk123 said:


> Oops! Never mind. I got my answer from the previous posts which I failed to read.


  phew, just in the nick of time... and I was just about to answer, to


----------



## a_big_kahuna (Sep 30, 2005)

ck3 said:


> Thanks for the update. :thumbup: I am on the same ship. I dropped it off in Munich on the 11th, on a truck to Bremerhaven on the 14th, and the website says it was loaded on the vessel on the 23rd. It doesn't say the ship has left the port yet.
> 
> If it reaches port NEAT on the 8th, there is a chance that I might have the car before my Christmas break!


 Which website shows when it is loaded


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

a_big_kahuna said:


> Which website shows when it is loaded


 Easiest question of the day: http://schedule.2wglobal.com/AppTracking/searchCargo.do?trackType=Auto


----------



## rstocky (Sep 24, 2005)

Guys, I guess I am confused. I can't seem to find any info on my car. I've checked the sites you've indicatted, and it shows that there the MEDAEA left Bremerhaven on the 17th and the Flastaff on the 21st, both going to Point Hueneme. However, after putting in my VIN, it says that it is unable to locate the number. Also, it was indicated on the threads that only NYK goes to Port Hueneme and the NYK site shows the Century Leader leaving Bremerhaven on the 23rd. and the Global Leader on the 25th.

We dropped off our 550 in Munich on the 11th. Any further suggestions on how to find out if my car is on one of these ships.

I would appreciate any help.


----------



## mizuhito (Nov 26, 2005)

*Finding Shipping Info*

If one uses the web site http://schedule.2wglobal.com/AppTra...?trackType=Auto what should one enter as the "CargoID?"

I, too, dropped off in Muenchen on 11.11 and am having the vehicle shipped to the Port H. Would like to know how to track it. TIA!


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

rstocky said:


> Guys, I guess I am confused. I can't seem to find any info on my car. I've checked the sites you've indicatted, and it shows that there the MEDAEA left Bremerhaven on the 17th and the Flastaff on the 21st, both going to Point Hueneme. However, after putting in my VIN, it says that it is unable to locate the number. Also, it was indicated on the threads that only NYK goes to Port Hueneme and the NYK site shows the Century Leader leaving Bremerhaven on the 23rd. and the Global Leader on the 25th.
> 
> We dropped off our 550 in Munich on the 11th. Any further suggestions on how to find out if my car is on one of these ships.
> 
> I would appreciate any help.


Email the Harms office where you dropped off the car. They know what ship you are on. You can't track your car on NYK (like you can on the WW line for East Coast deliveries). About all we can do on the West Coast is know what ship and what date it's expected in. Now, if you want to be OCD you can track the ship on the AIS website and watch it go through the Panama Canal. See the sticks at the top of the ED forum for these links.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Jspira said:


> Just received update, my 330xi is on the Grand Choice, which left Bremerhaven on 23. November.
> 
> It reaches Port NEAT on the 8th of December.
> 
> I dropped the car off on 15.11. and it left by truck on 16.11. for Bremerhaven. With the weekend and the 48 hour sit rule, this looks like it was the first boat out after it arrived in Bremerhaven.


Wow...that's about the slowest way a car can go from Brem to NY. My car made it to PH in only 5 more days. Must be all those stops. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

MARCUS330i said:


> Email the Harms office where you dropped off the car. They know what ship you are on.


What if I didn't drop off at a Harms office but rather one of their agents (ie Zurich which is Gondrad)? Can I e-mail Harms in Munich and can they see it in their systems?

TIA


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

MARCUS330i said:


> Wow...that's about the slowest way a car can go from Brem to NY. My car made it to PH in only 5 more days. Must be all those stops.


 It is a longer trip, but it was the first boat BMW was booking passage on and gets in before any others. If only they weren't stopping to pick up those stupid Volvos.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Calif65GM said:


> What if I didn't drop off at a Harms office but rather one of their agents (ie Zurich which is Gondrad)? Can I e-mail Harms in Munich and can they see it in their systems?
> 
> TIA


Email the office you dropped off at.....wherever it was. I think the email addresses are online at BMWUSA.com in the Euro Delivery section.

Zurich
AG Gondrand Reisen
Industriestrasse 10
8152 Glattbrugg
Phone: 41-44-828 68 68
Email: [email protected]
Hours: 8:30AM to 11:30AM and 1:30PM to 4:00PM

(I'm not sure if Harms in Munich keeps track of all ED cars dropped off at other locations.)


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

MARCUS330i said:


> (I'm not sure if Harms in Munich keeps track of all ED cars dropped off at other locations.)


 They don't. It is just a branch office, albeit one with the largest number of european delivery BMWs.

Relating to Harms, Frau Pietsch in the head office retired after something like 40+ years. Herr Behrends is retiring at year's end.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

MARCUS330i said:


> Email the office you dropped off at.....wherever it was. I think the email addresses are online at BMWUSA.com in the Euro Delivery section.
> 
> Zurich
> AG Gondrand Reisen
> ...


Thanks, I was trying to avoid contacting them because they have a new person working there. I guess I don't have much choice.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Well you're PAYING for the shipping......so don't feel bad about emailing them. The folks both in Munich and Stuttgart (both Harms) were very happy to give me details on my vessel for my last 2 EDs. Well....if they were unhappy about it then it sure didn't show!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Calif65GM said:


> Thanks, I was trying to avoid contacting them because they have a new person working there. I guess I don't have much choice.


 Call Harms in NJ. They will look up the car for you. Much easier.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

When is calling ANYONE easier than emailing? That's just silly. Really Jonathan, would you really give up the opportunity to email Europe and use your German language skills just to call New Jersey? Geez. :rofl:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

MARCUS330i said:


> When is calling ANYONE easier than emailing? That's just silly. Really Jonathan, would you really give up the opportunity to email Europe and use your German language skills just to call New Jersey? Geez. :rofl:


 But it's debatable as to whether they really speak German in Switzerland


----------



## mizuhito (Nov 26, 2005)

*Herr Behrends und his vehicles*

Is Herr Behrends the one who drives the Mercedes SLK? Someone at 
the Harms office was very keen on showing off his wheels.


----------



## ad2005 (Oct 25, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Just received update, my 330xi is on the Grand Choice, which left Bremerhaven on 23. November.
> 
> It reaches Port NEAT on the 8th of December.
> 
> I dropped the car off on 15.11. and it left by truck on 16.11. for Bremerhaven. With the weekend and the 48 hour sit rule, this looks like it was the first boat out after it arrived in Bremerhaven.


 Jspira,

That's wonderful. So, I guess you should be driving it in NY by the end of Dec. The pics and the car is wonderful as well. Good write up.

ad2005


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ad2005 said:


> Jspira,
> 
> That's wonderful. So, I guess you should be driving it in NY by the end of Dec. The pics and the car is wonderful as well. Good write up.
> 
> ad2005


 Thanks. For the record, make that middle of December.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

As of today, Grand Choice on voyage EA547-GRA has departed Gothenburg on schedule and will be stopping at Zeebrugge on the 28th - departing same day.


----------



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

A photograph of the Grand Choice

http://www.shipphotos.co.uk/pages/grandchoice.htm


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

hawk123 said:


> A photograph of the Grand Choice


 This is the one I was looking at: 
http://www.schiffsphoto.de/HTM/Car/GrandChoice.htm


----------



## szcz (Jul 29, 2005)

Jspira said:


> But it's debatable as to whether they really speak German in Switzerland


German wouldn't have been nearly as useful as French for me in Geneva


----------



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

Jspira said:


> This is the one I was looking at:
> http://www.schiffsphoto.de/HTM/Car/GrandChoice.htm


 Nice!! Much better. Now if we can enter virtually to look at our cars!! Eh!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

hawk123 said:


> Nice!! Much better. Now if we can enter virtually to look at our cars!! Eh!


 I requested a Web cam... oh well.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Grand Choice got to Zeebrugge one day early.  Probably will depart on schedule however.


----------



## mizuhito (Nov 26, 2005)

*How To Track The Car*

I e-mailed Harms in Garching but they would not tell me anything about the ship my car is on. Can anyone provide more info about how to track, which ship, etc.? I dropped off on 11 November and the vehicle is going to Port H. Thanks!


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Just received update, my 330xi is on the Grand Choice, which left Bremerhaven on 23. November.
> 
> It reaches Port NEAT on the 8th of December.
> 
> I dropped the car off on 15.11. and it left by truck on 16.11. for Bremerhaven. With the weekend and the 48 hour sit rule, this looks like it was the first boat out after it arrived in Bremerhaven.


Jonahan-
What is the 48 hour sit rule? I dropped my off at Harms Munchen on 18 Nov. Herr B said it would leave Munchen on Monday 21 Nov. I would like to think I'm on Grand Choice too, but that may be a bit too optimistic.


----------



## a_big_kahuna (Sep 30, 2005)

:stupid: All of a sudden that German efficiency has hit the skids. The BMWNA ED folks can only tell me that it is in transit (which they conviently include "does'nt necessarily mean its on a boat"  ) and Mr Behrends answer to my multiple questions of if it had shipped and which boat was "...but I do not have the ships name". ??? :dunno: 

I think I have left a dozen voicemails  WTF

Why get agro. Well if I was lucky enough to hit the Global Leader (ETS 11/25/05), its scheduled to hit Port Littleweenie on 12/17. The other ETA's are two weeks later during Christmas and New Years (you might as well add another month).

I do know that me car was at Bremerhaven 11/22 am.

Anyone got the number to the Pope? :angel:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

eddiethekub said:


> Jonathan-
> What is the 48 hour sit rule? I dropped my off at Harms Munchen on 18 Nov. Herr B said it would leave Munchen on Monday 21 Nov. I would like to think I'm on Grand Choice too, but that may be a bit too optimistic.


 Cars must sit in port for 48 hours before they can be loaded onto a ship. That has more to do with ,,homeland security`` as the General Manager for Harms put it to me than anything else. Harms and the shipping lines want the cars on the ships as quickly as possible (believe it or not).

No way if your car left on 21.11. is your car on a boat that left 22.11. It would not have sat for 48 hours, just waiting...

Did you check the WW Web site to see if it´s on another vessel? You´re east coast, right? (Then it is WW, w coast is NYK)


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

a_big_kahuna said:


> All of a sudden that German efficiency has hit the skids. The BMWNA ED folks can only tell me that it is in transit (which they conviently include "does'nt necessarily mean its on a boat" ) and Mr Behrends answer to my multiple questions of if it had shipped and which boat was "...but I do not have the ships name". ???
> 
> Why get agro. Well if I was lucky enough to hit the Global Leader (ETS 11/25/05), its scheduled to hit Port Littleweenie on 12/17. The other ETA's are two weeks later during Christmas and New Years (you might as well add another month).
> 
> I do know that me car was at Bremerhaven 11/22 am.


 If your car was in Bremerhaven on 22.11. then the earliest it could go out is 24.11. Did you check the Web site for your shipping line?


----------



## a_big_kahuna (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi JSPIRA,

I am on the west coast so I am limited to NYK yes. My car was at Bremerhaven on 11/22 so the earliest (most hopeful) would it could get loaded on 11/24 with the Global leader being the first possible carrier leaving on the 25th.


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Did you check the WW Web site to see if it´s on another vessel? You´re east coast, right? (Then it is WW, w coast is NYK)


Yes I am East Coast. haven't checked WW site yet.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

eddiethekub said:


> Yes I am East Coast. haven't checked WW site yet.


 Well, hurry! What are you waiting for. If you are on my boat, we can meet on the Lido deck for a drink.


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Cars must sit in port for 48 hours before they can be loaded onto a ship. That has more to do with ,,homeland security`` as the General Manager for Harms put it to me than anything else. Harms and the shipping lines want the cars on the ships as quickly as possible (believe it or not).
> 
> No way if your car left on 21.11. is your car on a boat that left 22.11. It would not have sat for 48 hours, just waiting...
> 
> Did you check the WW Web site to see if it´s on another vessel? You´re east coast, right? (Then it is WW, w coast is NYK)


GREAT News...I just checked the WW site, entered by VIN, says my baby was booked at Bremen at 07:27 on the 22nd, received at the terminal at 06:48 on the 23rd, and was loaded on the Grand Choice at 11:57 on the 23rd.

I'm psych-ed...driving by Christmas???????


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Well, hurry! What are you waiting for. If you are on my boat, we can meet on the Lido deck for a drink.


I'll meet you on the Lido deck...I'm buying !!!


----------



## eric320 (Jun 22, 2005)

bring a pitcher every 5 minutes till someone passes out, then make it every 10... :drink: :drink: :drink:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Grand Choice slowing down... not leaving Southampton until tomorrow.


----------



## eric320 (Jun 22, 2005)

sounds great...


----------



## richyz (Jul 9, 2005)

Count me in guys. An excuse to get together and eat and drink and talk about cars sounds good to me.

We can work out the details, but maybe Blaue Gans would be great for a Saturday night. And maybe Old Heidelberg sometime when the weather is nicer for a Sunday drive in the country.


----------



## eric320 (Jun 22, 2005)

great...

I love it when a plan comes together....


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Grand Choice ran into bad weather - now expected into Halifax around 08:00 local time on 8. December. Should be there no more than 6 hours. That puts it into Port NEAT on 10. December.


----------



## eric320 (Jun 22, 2005)

AARRGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! :bawling:


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

Bummer


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Attention passengers: now approaching Halifax*

If you disembark, please remember we are only staying here in Halifax for a few hours.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Attention passengers, we are approaching the port*

Please disembark carefully.


----------



## eric320 (Jun 22, 2005)

one moment while I finish my scotch....


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

Hurry up...let's get this tub to Port NEAT


----------



## eric320 (Jun 22, 2005)

patience, patience... lets not be too quick.. its a process and that proces.. that pro.. err.. I mean the time it takes is.. err.. the time.. aahhh, hmmm.. F*CK THAT!!! I want my car too damn it!!!  

Wheres the number to the captain.. maybe 5 bucks american will help his travel time...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

It's still sitting in Halifax.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Full steam ahead - next stop Port NEAT*

We're underway!


----------



## bmwgrrl (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm on the same boat and anxiously waiting...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Now up to 13.9 knots with a heading of 165°*

New ETA shows 10 December at 11:00 UTC (06:00 local time).

Picking up some speed, 15.6 knots


----------



## ivid (Nov 26, 2004)

_New ETA shows 10 December at 11:00 UTC (06:00 local time).

Picking up some speed, 15.6 knots_

where are you getting these details from (such as new ETA and current speed?
My car is on Freedom (still in North Atlantic approaching St. Johns) and the only place i can find ETA at is on WW website... and all that tells me is that it's due in on the 11th (no time)


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

Maybe if we get off the Lido deck and get some oars, we can help speed this puppy up STROKE...STROKE...


----------



## eric320 (Jun 22, 2005)

I do not mean to be selfish here but.. any updates??


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

eric320 said:


> I do not mean to be selfish here but.. any updates??


 Tomorrow 06:00 local time is last info I have.

What time are you getting up in the morning?


----------



## eric320 (Jun 22, 2005)

BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 22/11/2005 23/11/2005 
GOTHENBURG SWEDEN 25/11/2005 26/11/2005 
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 27/11/2005 28/11/2005 
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 29/11/2005 30/11/2005 
HALIFAX, NS CANADA 08/12/2005 08/12/2005 
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 10/12/2005 10/12/2005 
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 10/12/2005 11/12/2005 
BALTIMORE, MD U.S.A. 12/12/2005 12/12/2005 
BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A. 14/12/2005 14/12/2005

Still no red for NY... this better not be accurate... it better be a late update.. i better try decaf next time...

and why are there two NY stops..


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

turpiwa said:


> Anyone tell me what the colour of the Ship's icon means - what does it mean when it is red, yellow or green?


 I think red means stopped. Yellow and green might be relative speeds.


----------



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

Jspira said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I didn't get anyone in real-time today except the vpc mgr. and he is calling back later or tomorrow. More info as it becomes available.


 All quite on the Port front??


----------



## eric320 (Jun 22, 2005)

Spoke with my CA and he reports that mine was received at VPC and not released as of yet.. Possible 1-2 days VPC then 1 shipping.. so maybe beginning of next week... :banana: :clap: 

but reality could be something much different... :eeps:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

eric320 said:


> Spoke with my CA and he reports that mine was received at VPC and not released as of yet.. Possible 1-2 days VPC then 1 shipping.. so maybe beginning of next week...
> 
> but reality could be something much different...


 Similar report here - VPC today and should be released within a day or so.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Just spoke with the VPC mgr.

All cars from Grand Choice are still awaiting customs. What the dealers have is not accurate info.

I hope to speak to the custom house broker later.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Jspira said:


> Just spoke with the VPC mgr.
> 
> All cars from Grand Choice are still awaiting customs. What the dealers have is not accurate info.
> 
> I hope to speak to the custom house broker later.


Can you call Port Hueneme too and ask them about the cars on Sirius Leader as well? :thumbup:


----------



## eric320 (Jun 22, 2005)

NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So what is the time frame for customs?


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Just spoke with the VPC mgr.
> 
> All cars from Grand Choice are still awaiting customs. What the dealers have is not accurate info.
> 
> .


Jonathan - I really don't like that answer


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Hopefully more and better news tomorrow.


----------



## richyz (Jul 9, 2005)

Maybe a few well placed twenty dollar bills would speed up the customs process.


----------



## ivid (Nov 26, 2004)

Do customs take longer for ED vehicles than for brand new (US Delivery) ones?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ivid said:


> Does customs take longer for ED vehicles than for brand new (US Delivery) ones?


 Given that they are used cars and are inspected, yes.


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Anyone have an idea of "what is normal time thru customs"? Yup, I was also on the Grand Choice but in steerage....no cocktail hour.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Fuzzy1 said:


> Yup, I was also on the Grand Choice but in steerage....no cocktail hour.


 Y´know you could´ve bought the upgrade:rofl:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Fuzzy1 said:


> Anyone have an idea of "what is normal time thru customs"?


 Anywhere between 1 and 20 days.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Update (of sorts)*

Spoke with (overworked) custom house broker (but not the mgr., who was elsewhere). She "thought" forms are at customs but wasn´t sure.

Not much help there.

My CA says the computer still shows the car as at the VPC, having cleared customs. The dealer will call their contact tomorrow and if I don´t hear anything I will nicely bug the vpc mgr.


----------



## ck3 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for the regular update, Jonathan. I am glad that my car is also on Grand Choice. No matter when I get to see my 330xi again... at least, the periodic update makes the wait a "tiny" bit more bearable.

:thumbup:


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

Jonathan-
Thanks for the update. It is certainly thougthful of you to post for all us Grand Choice "cruisers"


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

My pleasure. Hopefully we'll all be cruisin' on U.S. Autobahnen soon with our transplanted BMWs.


----------



## richyz (Jul 9, 2005)

My CA emailed that he expects my car to be at the dealership Monday or Tuesday, and available to pickup a couple of days after. Hopefully, he's right.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

richyz said:


> My CA emailed that he expects my car to be at the dealership Monday or Tuesday, and available to pickup a couple of days after. Hopefully, he's right.


 I am getting the same info from my dealer (I can't get used to the CA terminology).

I also just spoke with the vpc, who is checking and getting back to me.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

VPC Update: no customs stamp yet.

More on Monday.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Cleared and released*

Just spoke with the custom house broker: ,,Cleared and released"

I will speak with the VPC later.


----------



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Just spoke with the custom house broker: ,,Cleared and released"
> 
> I will speak with the VPC later.


 Alright!!!. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Those who were on the Grand Choice (even in steerage), if you want, PM me for any further details from the VPC.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Jspira said:


> Just spoke with the custom house broker: ,,Cleared and released"
> 
> I will speak with the VPC later.


I read somewhere once that every time the VPC and/or gets a call from a private customer who asks "Dude, where's my car?" they put that car on a slow track....kind of in retaliation for being bothered unecessarily by parties other than BMWNA and the dealers. It's probably not true but I wonder whether this new-age OCD "uber-tracking" is a welcomed phenom by the employees working in the delivery & customs service.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

MARCUS330i said:


> I read somewhere once that every time the VPC and/or gets a call from a private customer who asks "Dude, where's my car?" they put that car on a slow track....kind of in retaliation for being bothered unecessarily by parties other than BMWNA and the dealers. It's probably not true but I wonder whether this new-age OCD "uber-tracking" is a welcomed phenom by the employees working in the delivery & customs service.


 The difference being in this case they are calling and e-mailing me without prompting.


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

I for one appreciate the updates....it is not OCD.
Jonathan - I've PM'ed you...I am one of the drinking crew on the Lido deck of the Grand Choice.


----------



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Just spoke with the custom house broker: ,,Cleared and released"
> 
> I will speak with the VPC later.


 My dealer just checked a few minutes ago and apparently the pre-delivery notice from VPC states that my car is being loaded onto a truck or something to that effect. Do not know if that is true but atleast there is a change in the status.


----------



## richyz (Jul 9, 2005)

At The Dealer.


----------



## eric320 (Jun 22, 2005)

really?! thats great... 

Wonder where mine is?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

My car is on the truck pad right now.

It arrives in Tenafly at DiFeo at 10:00 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> My car is on the truck pad right now.
> 
> It arrives in Tenafly at DiFeo at 10:00 tomorrow morning.


Sweeeeeeet!!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> Sweeeeeeet!!


 Indeed. 34 days, not bad.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Jspira said:


> Indeed. 34 days, not bad.


That is pretty good! You east coasters suck! :rofl:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

arnolds said:


> That is pretty good! You east coasters suck!


 But you have warmer weather right now!


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey Jonathan - congratulations on the good news. I hope that I get "the call" real soon.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

We're in the 70's during the day here this week. 78 is the forecast for Christmas Day.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

MARCUS330i said:


> We're in the 70's during the day here this week. 78 is the forecast for Christmas Day.


 When is San Diego NOT in the 70s?


----------



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

Contacted VPC and was told that mine will be on the truck the moment one is identified heading out to Ohio. I think I should have it by Friday the latest.


----------

